# Verknüpfung auf CD erstellen



## Microhome (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo ihr lieben,
ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe eine Autorun-CD erstellt. Sollte der Benutzer jedoch kein Autorun an haben, passiert natürlich nichts. Nun weiß der STINO Standart User natürlich nicht, dass er auf autorun.bat klicken muss. Darum möchte ich eine Verknüpfung zu dieser Datei erstellen und diese dann einfach "START" nennen. Das Problem ist aber, dass ich nicht einfach so die Verknüpfung erstellen kann, denn bei Ziel steht dann C:\...\autorun.bat, was auf der CD ja nicht mehr stimmt. Gibt es nicht so eine Art Platzhalter wie %CD% oder so


Vielen Dank & mit freundlichen Grüßen
m!crohome


----------



## Sinac (28. Februar 2007)

Warum machst du nicht einfach eine weitere Batchdatei mit einem Relativen Pfad der Autostart.bat, das würde ja gehen. Ich glaube Links und Windows haben immer Absolute Pafde.


----------



## Microhome (28. Februar 2007)

Es geht darum das ein DAU diese CD ohne Autostart öffnet. Woher soll er dann wissen, dass er auf irgendeinedatei.bat drücken muss? Wenn da irgendwo aber ein START ist, dann ist das eine logische Reaktion da drauf zu klicken. Ich hatte ja die bat erst in eine exe umgewandelt um dann start.exe zu haben, aber dann kam eben immer die Meldung von wegen "diese datei wurde mit ... erstellt. blah blah". Die Sache mit der Verknüpfung find ich daher relativ zweckmäßig, nur weiß ich eben nicht, wie ich das CD-Laufwerk anspreche, wenn ich den Laufwerksbuchstaben nicht kenne.


m!crohome


----------



## Sinac (28. Februar 2007)

Hmpf? Ja, dann nen die Datei halt START.bat, ist doch egal ob da jetzt Start.lnk Start.bat oder Start.exe steht! Achja, das mit der 2. Batchdatei war natürlich blödsinn, kannst ja einfach die erst umbenennen.


----------



## Microhome (28. Februar 2007)

Naja, nur drückt der User auf eine start.BAT? Das ist eben die Frage. Relative Verknüpfungen sind wohl anscheinend nicht möglich, oder? Und %cdrom% geht irgendwie auch nicht..


----------



## zyclop (28. Februar 2007)

Ich denke das könnte dir helfen:



> Also ne Variable mit dem Laufwerksbuchstaben weiß ich auch nicht. Das aktuelle Verzeichnis bekommst du aber mit %cd%, vielleicht hilft die das was (steht ja der Buchstabe immer vorn).
> Mit dem Befehl "set" ohne Parameter kannst du dir außerdem alle (?) gesetzten Variablen anzeigen lassen (obwohl da %cd% komischerweise nicht dabei steht).
> 
> Aber warum benutzt du nicht relative Pfade? Dann kann dir der Buchstabe doch egal sein. Und die Verzeichnisstrucktur ändert sich nach dem Brennen eh nicht mehr.
> ...




Quelle: http://www.wintotal-forum.de/index.php/topic,3746.0.html
Google-Search: http://www.google.ch/search?hl=de&q=batch+cdrom+variable&meta=


----------



## Microhome (28. Februar 2007)

Das Peoblem ist, dass das nicht bei Verknüpfungen möglich ist. Wenn ich als Ziel %cd%\autorun.bat eingebe, sagt Windows: "Der im Feld Ziel angegebene Name %cd%\autorun.bat ist ungültig. blah blah".

Bin voll am Verzweifeln gerad.. unter Linux machst du dein ./ und gut ist aber hier...


m!cro


----------



## zyclop (28. Februar 2007)

Dann auf umwegen, mach einen Batch der das ausliest, im Batch geht das ja. Dann speicherst du denn Laufwerksbuchstaben in eine Variable und lässt durch diesen Batch eine verknüpfung erstellen, so sollte es Funktionieren. Bin am arbeiten, sonst würde ich es schnell machen, aber ich denke du schaffst das :


----------



## Sinac (28. Februar 2007)

Das mit der extra Batchdatei will er ja nicht, hab ich auch schon vergeschlagen


----------



## zyclop (28. Februar 2007)

Ah ja, sry das ich vergessen habe was ich gelesen hab (muss ich mir sorgen machen wenn das öfters passiert?)...ich würde es so lösen microhome, Batchs sind so schnell das merkt man nicht...und eine andere Lösung kommt mir nicht in den Sinn...


----------



## Microhome (28. Februar 2007)

Hatte vorhin mal angefangen, die Verknüpfung via HexEditor zu editieren. Muss ich mal schauen morgen ob das . Hab als Laufwerk dann %CD% drin stehen.


Schönen abend wünscht
m!crohome


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. März 2007)

Allein die Überlegung ist in my humble opinion recht abwegig... Schreib doch einfach eine ReadMe.txt oder so in der steht was zu öffnen ist


----------

